# E-Mail notifications



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Since late this morning I've stopped receive any e-mail notifications when threads get updated. Has anything happened on the server side with your outage earlier today that would cause that?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

At 15:18CDT I finally got a bunch of e-mail notications from DBS and AVS. The 1st one was for a post updated aat 14:23CDT.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Happening again, I see threads via ISPY that I should be getting an e-mail notification about but nothing.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

At 22:06CDT I again started to get e-mail notifications, over 100 of them finally showed up. 

Is anyone even looking to see if there's a problem? The e-mail address used for the notifications gets e-mails from other sites during this problem.


----------



## jilardi2 (Mar 6, 2008)

RAD said:


> At 22:06CDT I again started to get e-mail notifications, over 100 of them finally showed up.
> 
> Is anyone even looking to see if there's a problem? The e-mail address used for the notifications gets e-mails from other sites during this problem.


12


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

This is happening again this afternoon, no e-mail notifications from subscribed threads. I see updates happening to them via iSpy but no e-mails. I checked the account that is supposed to receive them and I sent test messages from two different e-mail services and they both came in and the notifications are not going to junk folder.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...

You are a rr user and rr has had on again off again issues receiving mail from our server for over 3 weeks. Sometimes their server allows the mail to be accepted, sometimes the connection is refused. When they do allow it, all the mail that was refused before goes out.

I have alerted them to the issue, but it seems to come and go and I hope will be resolved soon as I now have a senior postmasters ear.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, thanks. Mail started to flow again at 4:45CDT.

If it's just with RR accounts that strange since it looks like your hosting site has a link to TWTelecom, which is a TimeWarner company which then peers with rr.com. You'd think they'd have an easier time figuring out the problem. If it helps here's the trace from my side looking back:

3 9 ms 9 ms 9 ms gig3-11.austtxs-rtr1.austin.rr.com [66.68.1.101]

4 44 ms 10 ms 9 ms Gi0-2-4-4.austtxrdcsc-rtr1.austin.rr.com [24.27.
13.70]
5 16 ms 18 ms 16 ms gig2-1-1.hstntxl3-rtr1.texas.rr.com [72.179.205.
58]
6 16 ms 15 ms 15 ms ae-2-0.cr0.hou30.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.108]
7 20 ms 23 ms 21 ms ae-0-0.pr0.dfw10.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.181]
8 26 ms 31 ms 20 ms 64.128.212.117
9 21 ms 21 ms 28 ms hagg-03-ge-0-0-0-460.dlfw.twtelecom.net [64.129.
234.4]
10 22 ms 20 ms 21 ms 206.123.64.81
11 20 ms 21 ms 21 ms 72.249.128.106
12 25 ms 25 ms 21 ms barracuda.avsforum.com [72.9.159.115]


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It would be more of an issue of how your email server (71.74.56.243 primary for RR accounts) accepts connection from the DBSTalk/AVS outgoing server (72.9.159.115 on the email notification I just received).

72.9.159.115 isn't on any block lists that I see and 71.74.56.243 is currently quickly accepting connections.


----------

